# Filter Upgrade?



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

My second 10g, the one I bought used, always seems to have a ton of "junk" floating around in it. I do weekly cleaning/water changes of about 25% and I'm sucking up a ridiculous amount of crap... detritus and who knows what else. I'm wondering if a slight upgrade of my filter is warranted. I have no idea what this one is, just a simple HOB style, and if the output/water flow it produces is an indication of what it sucks in... well, it's pitiful, it creates next to zero current (I have an airstone running 12hrs/day that gets things moving around).

The tank is a basic gravel substrate, a piece of driftwood, a few fake plants, some rocks, a couple small anubias, and some java moss.

I have a Marineland Bio-Wheel on my other 10g and it seems to be doing a good job.. but the whole setup of that tank is different as well.

I really don't have the cash for an upgrade, but if the filter isn't filtering, I don't really have a choice.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

You can increase your water change amount and frenquency. May be change 25% every 3 days, or change 50% every week or something like that. You can also clean up the filter as you change your water. You do need to change the filter cartidage reguarly with most HOB-- if it has lots of junk trapped it will greatly decrease the flow.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

find out what its rated for i usually overfilter as much as possible. cleaning the sponge will help as noted also if you have a way to add a little current or flow to the bottom of the tank it will help to stir up waste so you filter can suck it up. also i run airstones 24/7 and which tank are you talking about if its crowded you might want to upgrade or get two


----------

